# Steering noise 1.4 cruze turbo 2018



## Ferchand (3 mo ago)

Good afternoon, I have a problem with my 2018 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4 turbo. They changed the steering column and it made a lot of noise again when the car had been driving for 15 minutes. In the mornings there is no noise. What do you recommend or what do you think? thank you very much for your help.









Falla dirección cruze 1.4 turbo 2018







youtube.com


----------



## matrudon20 (2 mo ago)

Our '17 hatchback does this too, from the front left, it sounds as though a rubber cover or something is binding and then slipping and then makes the creaking/cracking noise. Though ours only does it when the car is hot or on a hot day, if it's cold out it doesn't do it. Mostly on left turns too, I've had a look under it to see what it could be but can't find it.


----------



## Ferchand (3 mo ago)

Solved


----------

